# DIY canopy plans?



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has any plans for a simple canopy? I just got my stand back and am hoping to have a canopy made soon. My stepdad and I built the frame for the stand then had it finished by a friend of his who is a cabinet maker.


----------

